# Safari beim Laden schwarze Überblendung



## nordi (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe eine Frage zu dem Safaribrowser bzgl. des Ladevorgangs. Ein Kunde hatte mich angesprochen, warum bei seiner Seite für einen sehr kurzen Augenblick die Bilder beim Laden einen schwarzen Übergang haben. Es ist ein wenig schwer zu beschreiben, am besten ihr guckt euch das selber an: http://www.hidabicer.com/corporate.html Wenn dort die Bilder geladen werden, wird vllt für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde eine schwarzer Hintergrund angezeigt. FireFox und Opera machen das nicht. Chrome hingegen auch. Bin dankbar für Tipps!

Guten Rutsch.


----------



## sylvestre (31. Dezember 2010)

seh keinen schwarzen hintergrund. safari 5.01 winXP.


----------



## ComFreek (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe auch nichts wirklich auffälliges.
(Windows Vista, Safari 5.0.3)


----------



## nordi (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi, danke schonmal für das Prüfen. Ich verwende Mac OS 10.6. Vielleicht ist es dann doch ein Problem von Macintosh?


----------



## sylvestre (31. Dezember 2010)

Möglicherweise ....

Selbst wenn, wüßte nicht, wie dem begegnet werden könnte.


----------



## ComFreek (31. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn dein Kunde auch Macintosh und Safari benutzt?

Übrigens passiert das auch nicht bei meinem Google Chrome 8.0.552.224 (auch Vista).


----------



## nordi (31. Dezember 2010)

Ja Kunde hat auch Safari und Mac OS X. Komisch


----------



## htmltypo (2. Januar 2011)

Nimm es als browserspezifisches Verhalten hin, an dem nichts zu ändern ist.


----------



## ComFreek (2. Januar 2011)

Ich würde mal versuchen einzelne Teile der Website zu entfernen (natürlich nicht im Original) und zu schauen, ob der Effekt immer noch auftritt.


----------



## htmltypo (2. Januar 2011)

Welche andere Komponente sollte denn dafür schon verantwortlich sein?

Und wieso taucht dies dann nicht in den übrigen Browsern auf?


----------



## ComFreek (3. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht irgendein JS-/CSS-Code oder andere Teile des Quelltextes.

Weil das eventuell ein Bug von Safari unter Macintosh ist.


----------

